# Help choosing a Spotting scope



## nickpan (May 6, 2008)

I'm looking to get a spotter here soon and I'm looking to spend under about $500. I'm currently looking at the Vortex Diamondback or a Leopold in either the Ventana SX-1 or the Gold Ring Compact. Anybody have any experience with these at all?


----------



## mtnrunner260 (Feb 15, 2010)

My experience is to wait a little longer, save up some more money and buy some alpha glass.


----------



## JuddCT (Sep 7, 2007)

I agree with. Mtn runner.


----------



## Kwalk3 (Jun 21, 2012)

I agree with the above comments, but I will also say that I spot way more game over the last two years with a 500 dollar spotting scope than I did without one. The diamondback is good for the money. You won't be disappointed. My viper has been awesome and while it is not anywhere near the higher end glass, it functions very well in most hunting situations. It will be a long time before I can justify 2k for a spotter to myself or my wife, so in the meantime I've been happy with "low end glass".


----------



## Hoopermat (Dec 17, 2010)

I have the vortex viper and I wouldn't buy anything else. For the price it cannot be beat


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Instore demo model of a Vortex Razor from CameralandNY is the best glass for the $$$. Their demos are treated with utmost care (google it) and they only demo them a few weeks before selling. Vortex has the best warranty out there, every review I've read on the Razor put it only fractionally behind Swaro's / Kowa's. Its just unbelievable glass for the $$$.

We were in the same boat, roughly the same budget and was strongly looking at a Viper. We held off saved a bit more, got a slight windfall in terms of $$ and we upped our budget and I am so happy we did. We got a demo Razor (85mm). Every time I break out that glass its just amazing to me. Counting points on a deer at 2 miles is easily doable. I'm playing around with digiscoping and its amazing what can be done. 


-DallanC


----------



## gwailow (Jan 20, 2008)

I've owned the Leupold Gold Ring compact and it's a good scope to toss in your backpack or leave in your truck, not really a comparison though compared to my Swaro. I've heard lots of good about the Vortex Razor though. I'd maybe look online and try to buy a used scope to get you through the immediate future and save up for the little bit better glass. Just my opinion though. I feel naked when I don't have my spotter with me on my hunts anymore.


----------



## waspocrew (Nov 26, 2011)

I've been happy with my Viper HD. Got it from cameraland for $649 and got an awesome tripod for $1 more. I've bought a couple of demo rifle scopes from them and they are very nice - it's definitely a route to consider. 

The Viper HD is a good spotter, but it gets fuzzy on the high end. It works for me right now, but I'm sure I'll eventually upgrade to a Razor or maybe look into a Swaro.


----------



## Mr Muleskinner (Feb 14, 2012)

I have the Vortex Razor HD and I love it. No complaints whatsoever. Anytime you have any spotting scope if there are/were bigger available you wish you had it but when you have the real big ones and have to pack it you wish it were smaller and more compact. There is no one size fits all.

Spend the most money you feel comfortable with on the best glass that you can afford and by a size that suits your needs.

For the record I purchased mine from Cameraland as well.


----------



## elkaddict11 (Jun 16, 2014)

My 2 cents is save some more money. I lucked out and my fiance bought me a vortex razor 65 a couple weeks ago! I can't say enough about this glass, and neither can the guys as sportsmans. A buddy of mine owns a $600 nikon spotter (can't remember the model) and is heading up to by the razor in the next couple weeks! 
But to each there own and I know all to well about budget limits!


----------

